# GKN Shadow factory & tunnels, Birmingham, Mar15



## The Wombat (May 23, 2015)

*The surface buildings were unremarkable, but it is the underground labyrinth of tunnels that make this place. After the large cavern that was a huge safe, we came across a room that wouldn’t have been out of place for a torture scene in a ‘Saw’ movie. I didn’t know what I was walking in, and the barrels that looked like they were oozing toxic waste 
Explored with KM Punk, Lost explorer, Burb147 & Altair.*


















































thanks for looking


----------



## mookster (May 23, 2015)

This has always been one of my favourite explores and to be honest I'm surprised it's still around. Last time I was there in 2013 the half of the site over the canal had a big hoarding around it and was being cleared/demolished as the redevelopment has apparently got the go-ahead.


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 23, 2015)

Totally agree with Mookie. This was a great explore, we spent hours down here although i dont remember it being so wet before !! Amazed its still extant !! Nice pics.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 24, 2015)

This is cool


----------



## krela (May 24, 2015)

Urgh, that looks like slurry from a dairy! (It's not, but it looks pretty grim). Thanks for posting, been a while since I've seen this place.


----------



## The Wombat (May 24, 2015)

Thanks guys 

Yes it was filthy down there - Skanky would be an understatement!
It's a big place; I'm sure there is loads more we didn't see


----------



## mookster (May 24, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Yes it was filthy down there - Skanky would be an understatement!
> It's a big place; I'm sure there is loads more we didn't see



On the other side of the canal/watercourse that runs through the site there is or was a whole other set of tunnels, however a number of years ago the canal sadly flooded these to about waist height.


----------



## The Wombat (May 24, 2015)

mookster said:


> On the other side of the canal/watercourse that runs through the site there is or was a whole other set of tunnels, however a number of years ago the canal sadly flooded these to about waist height.



The other side of the road looked occupied and there was a fair amount of demolition already done on our side


----------



## smiler (May 24, 2015)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (May 25, 2015)

Great images.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 25, 2015)

It's still a good place for a wander, like it here


----------



## mookster (May 25, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> The other side of the road looked occupied and there was a fair amount of demolition already done on our side



Most of the above ground stuff has been demolished for a few years now. It was going to be turned into an NHS 'super hospital' site but the demolition work wasn't carried out correctly so was forced to stop by the council or something like that.


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2015)

Fantastic write up and photos, looks like you had a right adventure down there! 
Thanks for sharing


----------

